# Do any of your Goldens snort?



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Last night we adopted our newest family member, 2 year old Dusty. He is an absolute sweetheart and he has already captured our hearts! His foster mom said she had not heard him bark in the week she had him and he does this sort of snorting noise when he gets excited about something, especially when you come home from work. Today when I got home he was so happy to see me and the snorting noise was so loud it actually scared my Toy Fox Terrier! 

I have never had a dog make this kind of noise before and I was wondering if anyone else had ever experienced it with any of your dogs, Golden or otherwise?


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

My mom used to have a mute cat that made the strangest sound when it wanted to meow. It was really pitiful. I would have the vet check to make sure that he hasn't suffered some abuse that caused damage to his vocal chords.
Though, I have heard of dogs making some sort of reverse sneeze sounds; you can check out that sound on youtube. I am a new dog owner myself, so I haven't experienced anything except lots of burps.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, our heart dog, Skokie was a snorter! Before her, Tara would cry and whine when she got too excited. I think it's adorable!

P.S. Congrats on your adoption!  I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Yep, our heart dog, Skokie was a snorter! Before her, Tara would cry and whine when she got too excited. I think it's adorable!
> 
> P.S. Congrats on your adoption!  I can't wait to see pictures!


Oh that makes me feel better!!! We will have him checked out by our vet just to make sure there is no damage anywhere that may be causing him to do this! It is kind of cute though!!! Here's some pics of our new boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my guys can snort like pigs. I think it is funny.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

akinr said:


> My mom used to have a mute cat that made the strangest sound when it wanted to meow. It was really pitiful. I would have the vet check to make sure that he hasn't suffered some abuse that caused damage to his vocal chords.
> Though, I have heard of dogs making some sort of reverse sneeze sounds; you can check out that sound on youtube. I am a new dog owner myself, so I haven't experienced anything except lots of burps.


Our little JRT Mix Zippy does reverse sneezing sometimes! It's pretty scary when you first hear it! We thought he was having trouble breathing and took him to the vet who told us it was reverse sneezing. Not harmful but it sure scared us to death!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Both my guys can snort like pigs. I think it is funny.


Yes! That's exactly what it sounds like!!! That is too funny!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

kathi127 said:


> Oh that makes me feel better!!! We will have him checked out by our vet just to make sure there is no damage anywhere that may be causing him to do this! It is kind of cute though!!! Here's some pics of our new boy!


How cute! Is that the remnants of one of the popular duck toys that I see in the background? I think there's a picture thread on here somewhere of everyone's dog with that same toy!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your new guy Dusty is just adorable!!:smooch: Once in awhile Lexi makes some of the funniest snorts! LOL She also snores as well, absolutely nothing wrong with her....she just makes some funny noises!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrads on your new addition. Dusty is adorable. Never had a dog snort like that before. Well say, Buzz didn't bark for a long time as a pup. My DH didn't hear him for over a month! Clover, on the other hand, made up for it. :bowl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Daisy's nickname is Miss Piggy. When she gets excited she starts snorting like a pig. And when my sister thought she was growling because it is so deep.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey's a big snorter... and it can be loud!!! He gets it from his momma, but he's taken it to a whole new level. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My Will Will is a snorter. She does it whenever she is super excited. 

Is Dusty only 2? It looks like he's got some gray on the nose going. It makes him look so distinguished!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily snorts fairly frequently...has since she was a pup! One of her nicknames actually is "Snort", ha ha! I think it's adorable!
What a handsome boy your Dusty is!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

1) Yes, mine snort when excited, all three- though only one of them loudly  It's a Golden thing for sure.

2) He is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your boy is gorgeous!!!!

and Gunner is our big snorter, though I have been known to snort when I am laughing extremely hard! LOL!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout snorts. I call him my little piggy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Dory snorts when she's excited. She also has this hilarious, moaning sort of groan that she makes when she stretches. She sounds kind of like an ewok.

http://www.galaxyfaraway.com/Sounds/EWOK.WAV
http://www.galaxyfaraway.com/Sounds/EWOK.WAV


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe snorts...I swear she'd roll her eyes if she could, instead she gives me a disgusted look, plops herself on the ground and snorts when she doesn't get her way. Unexpected outburst of dissatisfaction from a golden...my first golden, Lucy, never behaved like she was exasperated with us. Of course, if I tell her she's behaving rudely, she'll come over and try to make up with me. Goldens are incredibly smart.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> My Will Will is a snorter. She does it whenever she is super excited.
> 
> Is Dusty only 2? It looks like he's got some gray on the nose going. It makes him look so distinguished!


We're not exactly sure of his age, the vet is guessing around 2 as he has no tartar on his teeth. Says he's definitely a pretty young dog. He may be slightly mixed with something other than Golden so that may account for the gray on his nose. He's also got some white hairs interspersed throughout his gold on his back. But otherwise he looks all golden and definitely has that sweet Golden disposition!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's beautiful! 
And yes, our Cooper would snort very loudly when he was excited. It usually happened when we'd come home after being gone for a few hours. He'd always have at least two toys in his mouth and would pace around, wiggling and snorting. It was the cutest thing. I haven't heard Riley do it yet, though.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My new girl Flirt makes a noise and now that you all are mentioning snorting, I think it is a form of a snort. And sometimes that noise accompanies the whining noise she makes when she is happy.

Congratulations on your new "baby."


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali snorts when she is really happy about something, I think its pretty cute as well.
Congratulations on your new boy, he is beautiful. My name is Kathi also.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Our dogs don't snort but Lincoln makes noises that would make him a perfect voice over for Chewbacca in the Star Wars movies.......it is so hilarious. None of our other dogs do that.....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is a big time snorter and grunter. She uses it to communicate I am sure. It is cute and hasn't slowed down as she has gotten older. Your guy is so hansdome!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Hudson doesn't snort but he does what we call "dragoning". He sounds like a baby dragon trying to breath fire out of his mouth and it won't light. The sound actually comes from his nose and not his mouth though.

The snorting sounds really cute. I met my brothers beagle Blossom just last weekend and she does the little piggy snorting. I laughed and my brother said it is reverse sneezing. Not harmful but funny to hear.


----------



## JettsMom (Aug 15, 2011)

My little guy is almost 5 months old and he was snorting the day we picked him up from the breeder's. He mostly does it when he is resting (not sleeping) and when he is snuggling with us. I asked the vet and she was not concerned at all and said it's much like a cat purring. Not all dogs do it, but many do. She assures me he is healthy and I can attest to that - he is very happy too. I think it's cute - I suppose it wouldn't be so cute if it was very loud, but it's not. I love it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love this thread<:

My guy's nickname is "Snuffles". This because he doesn't bark or squeak while greeting us. He either snorts everywhere or makes these adorable snuffling sounds. 

And he's definitely a snuffly-seal boy when sleepy. 

My Charmy twittered. We loved that sound. Once in a while I meet a golden who makes that same sweet sound when all excited and it takes me back. <B

Sammy was a chewbacca boy. He either barked or he made these loud howling vocalizations when he was happy.

Danny was our grr dog. He rarely to never squeaked. Instead he would run around in a fluster around us, making rather loud grumbles of joy.  

And Jacks is our snuffle dog. 

I *heart* goldens.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

One of our pup's nicknames is "SnortyMcSnortsALot"... She usually does this while prancing around the house with a Kong or Nylabone in her mouth, thrashing it from side-to-side. You know, just to make sure it really is dead.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Both my guys can snort like pigs. I think it is funny.


That's hysterical, never realized until now what I'm missing out on-love it!

Congratulations on your adoption of Dusty, he's beautiful!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations and Kudos to you for adopting your new dog! My girls do not snort but I wanted to congratulate you any how....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww...yeah! Dusty is a snorter! Yes!!! My first Golden sweetheart girl was a snorter, but I called it more of a grunt! I loved it! It was so darn cute! 

My current golden sweetie pie girl hasn't snort-grunted yet. I hope she does some day!! LOL!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit snorts, makes grunting noises, and many other noises.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats on your newest family member ;-) Honey makes piggly wiggly noises too! She also does what we refer to as whale songs.


----------



## Christine315 (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats on Dusty! Halo snorts, but Abigail does not.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Dusty sure is a beauty!!! and yes, our little guy Fergus, who is 18 weeks old snorts sometimes, it sounds so cute!!


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Skye is a snorter too--we call her "Miss Piggy"


----------



## Martasa (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats, he's a sweetheart.
Bailey is a little piggy too especially when being handed a treat. He also sits in front of me and does the Chewbacca thing when he thinks I've forgotten its dinner time - I love it :--big_grin:


----------

